
Author – create and publish documents to the web, instantly - jurajivan
http://authorapp.co/
======
jurajivan
We created a Mac writing app with simple user experience, professional
typography sets and integrated publishing platform. Author brings you a new
creative and productive environment where you can focus on your writing and
can publish instantly. Let us know what you think!

